# I'm *REALLY* wanting these collars, but...



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Blockydogs.com

I've wanted these collars for my dogs for years and the cost has stopped me thus far. I'd get the 2" DualGrip, which are big tough martingales that also have a metal buckle. Of course I'd have to customize them to each of my dogs AND have them personalized with their names, so we're talking around $80-85 a collar! The thing is, they're tough, durable, totally washable and they last forever! I'd probably never have to buy or make another collar again, and my dogs each go through a couple collars a year, at least. 

I was on the website last night for hours, picking out base colors, stripe colors and embroidery. You can customize every single part of these collars down to the stitching, which I love. I have collars all picked out for my four larger dogs. We're talkin' over $300 bucks, here. However, I'm supposed to be getting retroactive pay because my boss flaked on my step increase well over a year ago. I was thinking I could use a bit of that to buy the collars and put the rest toward paying off my car. I'm just having such a hard time stomaching the cost! 

You can see examples of customers' creations if you go to the gallery.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm, they look durable.
I'm not a huge fan of the look, though.
Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars is my favorite place for collars ever. I am addicted.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't feel bad. The last time I got collars for my pups I spend $40 dollars per collar. A total of $80.00. They too are martingale collars...I love those kinds of collars.

The collars that I got are wonderful. They are durable and will last forever. They can be machine washed and come out looking brand new.

Just think how many collars you will have to buy over the years? And then think about how just one would last that long? I think if you can afford them...why not?? Aren't our pups worth it??? Me thinks yes! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars is my favorite place for collars ever. I am addicted.


This is where I got my collars too. Just love them.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Hmmm, they look durable.
> I'm not a huge fan of the look, though.
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars is my favorite place for collars ever. I am addicted.


I love collars like that, but that's what I usually buy or make and they're just not durable enough for my dogs :frown: They sure are beautiful, but I'm wondering if, rather than buying several collars a year, I should just shell out the big bucks and buy something that'll last. Gah. Just sooo expensive. Haha


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Don't feel bad. The last time I got collars for my pups I spend $40 dollars per collar. A total of $80.00. They too are martingale collars...I love those kinds of collars.
> 
> The collars that I got are wonderful. They are durable and will last forever. They can be machine washed and come out looking brand new.
> 
> Just think how many collars you will have to buy over the years? And then think about how just one would last that long? I think if you can afford them...why not?? Aren't our pups worth it??? Me thinks yes! :biggrin::biggrin:


You're right! And they absolutely ARE worth! It's just that sticker shock 

I guess I'll see how much my check is for this retroactive pay and go from there!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Go for it! Your dogs will look gorgeous in the collars and you will get compliments! They will last a long time! If its something you really want then I say go for it! :biggrin: and christmas is right around the corner! Why not make it a Christmas gift for them! Then its justified!:wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, as long as you're sure you're going to be happy with the same collar for the rest of your dogs life then I'd fork out the doe for sure. They certainly look very well made and built to last and like you say, thats not a bad price really if it is going to last forever.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

wags said:


> Go for it! Your dogs will look gorgeous in the collars and you will get compliments! They will last a long time! If its something you really want then I say go for it! :biggrin: and christmas is right around the corner! Why not make it a Christmas gift for them! Then its justified!:wink:


LOL I was thinking the same thing! "Well, Christmas is coming up..." 

There's apparently a 65-90 (or something like that) day wait on these collars, which sucks! I'm going to go nuts waiting for them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had the collars from 2Hounds for over a year and they are still holding up well...very durable. If you get the Asian silk collars they aren't as durable since the fabric is so delicate but they do offer collars that are much more durable. You just have to get the right ones.

I'm not much of a fan of the blockydog ones either...especially not for the price.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Durable is good, not too fond of the look but I'm not the one buyin' 'em so who cares what I think.

I have one set of collars and leashes for training and one set of collars and leashes for when we "go out".

I'm more in to the bling. This is what I got for Sakari:

Amazon.com: "The Wild Thing" 192 Swarovski crystals jewelled Python Print Leather Dog Collar - Pink / Large (15"-20"): Kitchen & Dining

Shasta has the same except his is in black. Collar and leash set. They are totally stylin'.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I say if you really want them and have extra money coming- go for it. 

Looking at the pictures- they seem like they'd be uncomfortable. I got Quinn a really nice, durable collar from this site. Big Paw K-9s. They do different customizations.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I like bling - I am obsessed with these collars! Woofwear - Dog Collars, cat collars, leads


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

I like Blocky-Dog collars, they are quality collar for non-leather. If you are considering leather check out Paco collars, they are awesome. They are guaranteed for life and they will customize them also. I just put a recent Bam Bam pic in the photo area, he has the Sherman Deluxe in the 2" width.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I'm definitely going to go for it, however, I made some adjustments. My American Bulldog will wear the 2" dual grip. I like having a "handle" on her for various reasons. My Catahoula/Boxer and my female pibble will wear regular 2" flat collars and my little male pibble will wear a 1.5" because his neck is shorter and anything more will be wayyyy too bulky on him. Making those changes also decreased the price quite a bit, which rules!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll have to post up pictures when you get them!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I will, for sure! I think you guys will like the colors and designs I picked. I mean, they're definitely not pretty collars like the 2Hounds stuff, but I think I made them look pretty cool!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to see your getting nice collars! Gee now you can say they are a Halloween gift instead of waiting for Christmas especially since your saving some dollars!!!!!!!!:biggrin: Its always a win win situation!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally think they are way too big, doesn't really look right on the dogs. I looked at the lab section and I thought they would be smaller. Def not something I would pick.


----------



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

Jonesy has had his Lupine collar for about six months and has yet to destroy it. Everything up until now has been chewed off or has snapped while walking. This one shows no wear and can be worn loosely when he isn't on a leash. I love it!


----------

